# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Ist ein Hockklo unhygienisch?

## Enrico

Angeregt von Fachleuten aus einem anderen Forum, und einigen Lachern heute, stell ich hier mal die Frage. Was denkt ihr?

Bei mir:

Sitzklo = kacke am Papier

Hockklo= selten bis gar nicht

Spritzen tut auch nix   ::

----------


## Mr Mo

Enrico...sprich mal in ganzen Sätzen....um was gehts genauer?   ::

----------


## Enrico

> Enrico...sprich mal in ganzen Sätzen....um was gehts genauer?


Es geht um die Frage, ob ein Sitzklo hygienischer ist als ein Hockklo   ::

----------


## konradadenauer

Ein Hockklo ist sicherlich keimfreier, aber nicht mehr dann, wenn man sich draufsetzt (körperliche Gebrechen).

----------

So was erinnert mich auf Raststätten immer an einen Wettlauf bei Olympia:



*
"On Your Mark................... Get.............. Set......................... Go!"*

----------


## Daniel Sun

[quote=*Enrico*]


> Enrico...sprich mal in ganzen Sätzen....um was gehts genauer?


Es geht um die Frage, ob ein Sitzklo hygienischer ist als ein Hockklo   :: [/quote:3fhkipt0]

Die Fragestellung ist schon verständlich, aber was ist mit diesen Komentaren gemeint?




> ...
> Bei mir:
> 
> Sitzklo = kacke am Papier
> 
> Hockklo= selten bis gar nicht
> 
> Spritzen tut auch nix


  ::

----------


## schiene

Ich habe noch nie ein Hockklo benutzt.
Die ersten welche ich in meinem Leben gesehn habe waren 1970 in Bulgarien.
Schon als Kind hab ich mich kontinuierlich geweigert da schei...en zu gehen.

----------

> Angeregt von Fachleuten aus einem anderen Forum...


Was war das denn für ein Forum?
Anale Freuden? kacke_an_der_hacke.com?

----------


## Enrico

[quote=Daniel Sun]

Die Fragestellung ist schon verständlich, aber was ist mit diesen Komentaren gemeint?




> ...
> Bei mir:
> 
> Sitzklo = kacke am Papier
> 
> Hockklo= selten bis gar nicht
> 
> Spritzen tut auch nix


  :: [/quote:hg5txo7d]

Na nicht das Zeitungspapier was ich während der Hocke lese, da kommt keine Kacke drauf. Ich mein das Papier von der Rolle zum säubern.

Was nen Thema   ::

----------


## Enrico

> Zitat von *Enrico*
> 
> Angeregt von Fachleuten aus einem anderen Forum...
> 
> 
> Was war das denn für ein Forum?
> Anale Freuden? kacke_an_der_hacke.com?


BBG, aber köstlich was man da so liest   :: 

Der eine bekackt sich die Beine, der andere hat was weis ich für Probleme .....  ::

----------

Beim BBG passt das ja mit den "analen Freuden".

----------

[quote=*Enrico*]


> Zitat von "*Enrico*":a1agr2h2
> 
> Angeregt von Fachleuten aus einem anderen Forum...
> 
> 
> Was war das denn für ein Forum?
> Anale Freuden? kacke_an_der_hacke.com?


BBG, aber köstlich was man da so liest   :: 

Der eine bekackt sich die Beine, der andere hat was weis ich für Probleme .....  :: [/quote:a1agr2h2]

Link? ....finde nichts dergleichen im BBG.

----------


## Enrico

Unter "Kleine Freundin"...

----------


## Willi Wacker

...was im BBG steht weiss ich nich
( Chak und so nehme ich eh nich für voll )
aber wenn du Thailand bereist
und unter dem Volk verweilst
so wie ich es immer getan habe 
kommst du nicht drum herum 
dich über ein Loch im Boden zu hocken und dir den Asch mit Wasser und 
( der linken Hand) zu waschen.
Ob das hygenischer ist weiss ich nich
auf alle fälle besser als dir in die Hose zu scheissen

----------

Wie onaniert sich's eigentlich auf'm Hockklo?

----------


## walter

Bei mir wird Zuhause zwar ein normales WC benutzt, die Reinigung erfolgt aber immer mit Wasser. Bin ich unterwegs mache ich mir immer erst vor der Toilette ein paar Tempotaschentücher nass, damit ich später nicht mit trockenen Toilettenpapier die xxxxxx auf den Po verschmiere.

----------


## walter

> Wie onaniert sich's eigentlich auf'm Hockklo?


Gute Frage. Da ich selber keine Erfahrung damit habe einfach selber probieren.   ::   ::

----------

Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie das den Jungs mit Erektionsprobleme in die Oberschenkel reinhaut.......

 :cool:

----------

Das Thema kommt langsam in die richtige Richtung.
Wer macht denn mal 'ne kleine Zusammenfassung für @resci?

----------


## Enrico

Falsch! Geht in die falsche Richtung. Ist nen Hockklo nun unhygienisch?

 ::

----------

mal eine Kompromisslösung

----------


## Enrico

> Bin ich unterwegs mache ich mir immer erst vor der Toilette ein paar Tempotaschentücher nass, damit ich später nicht mit trockenen Toilettenpapier die xxxxxx auf den Po verschmiere.


Und wenns Nass iss sind keine XXXXX auf dem Papier?   ::

----------


## Enrico

> mal eine Kompromisslösung


Für einige die ich heute im www gelesen habe die beste Lösung   ::   ::   ::

----------

oder die Kombilösung

----------

Ein Model für Sattahip:

----------

Noch ne Alternative für Thai - Farangbeziehungen:

----------


## Enrico

Nun bleibt doch mal ernst! Also, fassen wir zusammen:

1. Ein Hockklo lässt sich besser Hygienisch halten als ein Sitzklo, logisch

2. Wie ist es mit dem der es benutzt? Kackt der sich die Beine voll oder spritzt es gar bis zum Hals und ist somit unhygienisch?

 ::

----------

Damit ist die Frage geklärt, Enrico, warum Du so braune Füße hast.
Hat jeder nach 3 Wochen Isaan.

----------


## Enrico

::  Aso...

----------

> Nun bleibt doch mal ernst!


Biddeschön

----------

> ...Bin ich unterwegs mache ich mir immer erst vor der Toilette ein paar Tempotaschentücher nass, damit ich später nicht mit trockenen Toilettenpapier die xxxxxx auf den Po verschmiere.


Das sieht dann danach so aus:

----------

Ich schaue keinen bestimmten dabei an. Ehrlich.

----------

Das Hockklo liegt eindeutig vorne.
Selbst weiße Schuhe bleiben weiß.

 ::

----------

Wobei farangklo auch bei Elefantenhaufen sauber zu bleiben scheint.......

----------

Hier noch eine rustikale Version für alle Karlis dieser Welt:

----------

> Enrico: ich wollt nur wissen wer mehr kacke am papier hat, die sitzer oder die hocker, mano


Also jut. Ist doch klar. 

Beim Hockklo brauchst weniger, weil die Rosette schon gestrafft ist und die Pobacken leicht auseinander.....

Kannst nun beruhigt schlafen? 

 ::

----------


## Enrico

Na endlich kennt einer die Schüsseln   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Eure Probleme möchte ich mal haben.....  ::

----------


## schiene

Fragt mal Al Bundy,der würde euch was erzählen...von wegen Hockklo und so nen Dreck  ::

----------


## wein4tler

so oder so

----------


## Didi-K

> oder die Kombilösung


Ich stell mir grad vor ... wenn Mann pinkelnderweise davor steht und dat Dingens knallt runter .... ohauauaua!   ::

----------


## Didi-K

Ich habe letztes jahr in Thailand so meine Erfahrungen mit den Hockklos gemacht, wie ich gerade in meinem Thai-Tagebuch gelesen habe:
_
Beim morgendlichen Benutzen des Hock-Klos kam mir der Gedanke, dass dieser Vorgang eigentlich ziemlich unfallträchtig sei (man merkt jetzt sicher, dass ich mal beim Unfallschutz tätig war). Die Thais sind sicher gelenkig genug, um mit beiden Fußsohlen fest auf den entsprechenden Aussparungen in der Keramik zu hocken; eine entsprechend gleiche Gelenkigkeit habe ich bis jetzt in Deutschland selten beobachten können. Ich kann dabei aber nur die Zehen und vorderen Fußballen einsetzen. Das verleiht mir jedoch eine gewisse Instabilität und ich muss mich irgendwo festhalten, was mir meist auch am Rand des zugehörigen Wasserbeckens gelingt. 

Als Anfänger ist es auch gar nicht so einfach, die richtige Stellung zu finden, bei der das entsprechende „Abgut“ in die dafür vorgesehene Öffnung „abgeht“ und nicht an die Hosenbeine (merke: besser mit kurzen Hosen aufs Klo gehen). Manchmal ist mein Darm aber noch in der Beamtenphase und arbeitet nur sehr langsam, wobei mir regelmäßig die Beine einschlafen und die Befürchtung hochkommt, dass ich hier nie wieder hochkomme. 

Auch das kleine Geschäft hat so seine Tücken. Bei Frauen ist das kein Problem, da geht’s automatisch nach unten weg, aber wir Männers müssen da manuell nachsteuern, denn sonst geht die Fontaine nach vorne los. Wenn dann das Zielgebiet verdeckt wird, z.B. durch eine Hose, kann schon mal ein Schuss daneben gehen. Ob die üblichen Flüssigkeitslachen vor den öffentlichen Klos nur aus Wasser bestehen, möchte ich lieber nicht näher untersuchen.   

Die wirklichen Probleme treten aber dann auf, wenn ich mich reinigen will, weil ich dabei beide Hände einsetzen muss (nur ein bisschen mit dem Wasser an den Popo spritzen reicht nicht aus, wie ich nach zahlreichen Testreihen herausgefunden habe). Ich fange an, leicht nach vorne und hinten zu schwanken und bin ständig bemüht, nicht vom Lokus zu kippen. Ist dieser Vorgang endlich ohne größere Verletzungen abgeschlossen, kommt das nächste Problem, nämlich die Wasserreste vom Allerwertesten wieder zu entfernen. Es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis ich mir angewöhnt hatte, erst mit dem vorher bereitgelegten Papier unten abzutrocknen, damit das runtertropfende Wasser nicht in der Hose landet und dann aufzustehen (zum Glück trocknets bei den thailändischen Temperaturen schnell wieder  ). Papier vergessen? Tja, Pech gehabt... 

Die meisten Hock-Klos sind auf einem kleinen Sims aufgebaut, weil man vergessen (oder keine Lust) hatte, den Fußboden für die sich nach unten wölbende Wanne und die Anschlüsse aufzukloppen. Wenn die - meist geflieste - Oberseite nass ist (und das ist sie garantiert, wenn ich mal muss), dann wird sie verdammt glatt. Ich hatte mir bereits ausgemalt, wie ich dort ausrutsche, mit dem Kopf auf die Kante des Wasserbeckens aufschlage und bewusstlos quer über dem Lokus liegen bleibe, bis mich jemand findet. Also immer schön vorsichtig beim Abstieg._  :: 

Der Ort des Grauens:

----------


## wein4tler

Begriffserklärung:

Die Toilette /to?a?l?t?/ (v. franz. toile „Tuch“), auch Abort, Klo(sett) (von franz. Closet), Latrine, 00 oder WC (engl. water closet) ist eine sanitäre Vorrichtung zur Aufnahme von Körperausscheidungen (insbesondere Kot und Urin).

Daneben wird der Raum, in dem sich eine solche Vorrichtung befindet, ebenfalls Toilette genannt. Der Begriff Toilette leitet sich vom französischen toile, toilette ab, dem Tuch bzw. kleinem Tuch, mit dem man sich für seine Notdurft von der Umgebung abschirmte. Andere Bezeichnungen für diesen (kleinen) Raum sind der Lokus (von lat.: locus necessitatis = Ort der Notdurft), die Latrine, das Privet (franz. = vertraulich/privat), die Retirarde (lat.-ital.-franz. = Ort des Rückzugs), der Abtritt, der Abort (oder Abtritt, eine Variante von „Austreten“) oder stilles Örtchen. In China wird der Toilettenraum gerne „Halle der Inneren Harmonie“ genannt.
Vulgärbezeichnungen sind Scheißhaus, Schlotte (eigentlich Hohlraum in wasserlöslichem Gestein) oder Donnerbalken, in Österreich und Bayern auch Häusl, früher übliche Begriffe sind Haymlichkeit oder haymlich gemach, Danziger, Dansker oder Danzker. Alle diese Worte zeigen das hohe Schamgefühl gegenüber diesem Thema und den Wunsch nach dem Alleinsein (Klo(sett), Abort, locus nec., Privet), sie sind Euphemismen, die sich aus Dingen der Umgebung der Toilette ableiten lassen, keines meint in seinem Ursprung die Schüssel selbst.

Hinweisschilder an Toiletten tragen oft die Aufschrift „00“. Das ergab sich, weil in Hotels im 19. Jahrhundert diese Räume in einer Etage, und zwar üblicherweise in der Nähe des Aufzugs oder des Treppenhauses lagen. Da dort ebenfalls die Nummerierung der Zimmer begann, trugen die Toilettenräume die Zimmernummer Null bzw. 00.

Hocktoilette:
bei einer Hocktoilette (manchmal auch Stehtoilette genannt) sitzt der Benutzer auf keiner Schüssel, sondern befindet sich in Hocke. Die Toilette kann dabei ein einfaches Loch oder eine Rinne im Boden sein, inzwischen gibt es aber auch größere, beckenähnliche Konstruktionen. Da kein Kontakt entsteht, werden Hocktoiletten oftmals als besonders hygienisch angesehen, für Unerfahrene ist die Benutzung aber durchaus schwierig. Hocktoiletten sind in Asien, Südeuropa und islamischen Ländern verbreitet.
In japanischen Toiletten findet sich häufig ein Otohime, das ist ein kleiner Lautsprecher, der die Körpergeräusche übertönen soll. Italienische Toiletten verfügen hingegen meistens über ein Gebläse, das die Körpergerüche beseitigt.
Aus Hygienegründen werden in Indien und muslimisch geprägten Ländern Hocktoiletten verwendet. Wenn die Einheimischen gezwungen sind, ein Sitzklo zu benutzen, so tun sie dies, indem sie sich auf die Klobrille stellen und eine hockende Haltung einnehmen. Dies führt zu deren Verschmutzung und Unbenutzbarkeit für die Nachfolgenden. Bei dauerhaftem Missbrauch ergeben sich Verkratzungen, die eine ordnungsgemäße Benutzung nicht mehr möglich machen. Dies ist insbesondere in öffentlichen Toiletten der Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate ein Problem.
2001 wurde die Welttoilettenorganisation gegründet, die die weltweite Verbesserung der hygienischen Verhältnisse an Toiletten zum Ziel hat. Von ihr stammt auch der Welttoilettentag.

Es existiert ein offizieller Weltrekord im Zerbrechen von Toilettendeckeln mit dem Kopf. Weltmeister ist Kevin Shelly (USA), Vize-Weltmeister ist der mehrfache Weltmeister und Weltrekordhalter im Powerbruchtest Thomas Teige mit 41 Klodeckel (Deutschland).

----------


## Enrico

Hat eigentlich schon mal einer ne Quelle gefunden wo man die Becken auch hier kaufen könnte?

----------


## schiene

> Hat eigentlich schon mal einer ne Quelle gefunden wo man die Becken auch hier kaufen könnte?


??????
wer um Teufels Willen braucht denn so nen Ding hier????

ups,da hab ich was verwechselt...ich dacht du willst so nen Hockklo kaufen ::

----------


## Enrico

Nein, hast es schon richtig verstanden. Ich suche genau solche Becken wie in Thailand. Sollen neben den normalen Klos mehr so als Tradition jeweils eins mit verbaut werden.

----------


## Erich

> Sollen neben den normalen Klos mehr so als Tradition jeweils eins mit verbaut werden.


"Mit verbauen" so im Sinne von klein klopfen und ins Fundament mit rein?

----------


## Enrico

Tze  :: 

Ich such es sogar noch in der Farbe blau, aber notfalls kommen die halt aus Thailand. Hätte mich aber auch so mal interessiert ob es hier Anbieter gibt. War der Meinung da schon mal was gefunden zu haben, aber nun finde ich nix mehr.

----------


## schiene

> Nein, hast es schon richtig verstanden. Ich suche genau solche Becken wie in Thailand. Sollen neben den normalen Klos mehr so als Tradition jeweils eins mit verbaut werden.


 ::  
sind das jetzt die Folgen vom Nikotinentzug??

aber ok,wenn du willst...
hier gibts welche.....
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/...eroy-boch.html

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Ich glaube, die geistern in deutschland unter dem namen _"Französische Toiletten"_ od. _"Alaturka Tuvalet"_ herum.

Sollten somit auch zum ergooglen sein!  :Lächeln:

----------


## schiene

> .
> Sollten somit auch zum ergooglen sein!


ich habe doch schon einen Link eingestellt...
haste wohl übersehen??

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Die 'härte' ist jedoch ne kombination beider versionen:

----------


## Enrico

Schonmal nicht so schlecht, aber ich suche die, die komplett schon etwas erhöht sind. So 20-25 cm. Ich such mal nen Bild raus von unserem in Thailand.

----------


## TeigerWutz

So aehnlich, richie?

----------


## Enrico

> So aehnlich, richie?


GENAU DIE, aber sowas von exact! Wirkt bisschen hoch, aber schätze mal da ist mal was mit dem Bild passiert, denn so hoch habe ich die noch nie gesehen. Aber ansonsten Volltreffer  ::

----------

